# Low speed sputter



## drewj323 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been posting my carb problems and you guys have been great to help me out. I got the carb back together and it runs well, but if I punch it from a standstill it wants to bog a little big and then regains power. I have read that it is probably my pilot jet/air fuel screws. I know my pilots are clean so where to I go now? Any help would be great. Thanks, Drew


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

Somebody else might jump in and verify this but ive been told the moose module will take care of the starting off end cuttin out.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds like your rich on the bottom end of the crab. Turn your air fuel mixture screw in about a quarter turn. Only the AF fuel screw. See what that does. Ease into the throttle and hold it about 1/8 into acceleration. If it bogs and runs bad at that point the above description should help or fix it. If your problems persists past 1/4 throttle, move on to the needle.

I CDI will help, but is not ultimate solution.


----------



## drewj323 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok let me get this right so I make sure that I'm on the same page as everyone. I have the 650 SRA and the a/f screws are on float bowl side of the carbs. They are supposed to be set at 2 1/4 turns out right? Thanks for your help! Also it didn't do this prior to the carb issue.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

2 1/4 according to the manual.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Best tool I ever bought....http://www.motionpro.com/motorcycle/partno/08-0119/


----------

